
Pence says European travel ban will extend to U.K. and Ireland - hhs
https://www.axios.com/trump-coronavirus-uk-ireland-a893994d-4a95-4d05-b32e-602feea0e796.html
======
bb123
This doesn't really seem to make sense. The US already has confirmed community
transmission and the suspected case rate is higher in the US the UK. Also why
now? Why not 2 days ago?

~~~
knzhou
The UK has _explicitly_ declared that its strategy is to let about 40 million
people get it. If they hold to this, I'd be surprised if any country in the
world will allow travel from there by summer.

I was part of a US/UK fellowship exchange program, emphasizing the "special
relationship" between the countries. The current cohort has largely fled the
UK this week, abandoning their fellowships and their degrees, knowing that
this kind of travel ban would soon kick in.

~~~
dforrestwilson
It amazes me that anyone is Ok with millions of people catching a brand new
virus that we know very little about.

[https://www.sciencealert.com/even-those-who-recover-from-
cor...](https://www.sciencealert.com/even-those-who-recover-from-corona-can-
be-left-gasping-for-breath-afterwards)

Polio, but for lungs.

~~~
grey-area
They’re not ok with it, it’s simply seem as the best option to control spread
- almost everyone in the world will be exposed to this over the next few
years. Seems fairly rational to me to attempt to control that exposure given
the vast majority will experience v. mild symptoms and those who are at risk
will be able to stay home and get urgent care as required if it works out.

Denial is not an effective response, nor is attempting to quarantine 60
million people indefinitely, or closing schools for indefinite periods (puts
more pressure on hospitals as staff need to take time off or find childcare,
kids not even confirmed as a vector here).

There are certainly different possible ways to delay and different timings for
implementing different measures, it will be interesting to see which is most
effective in the end. Let’s just hope that hospitals in most countries can
cope with the strain.

~~~
temac
> puts more pressure on hospitals as staff need to take time off or find
> childcare

Yes but you can use a trick: still allow children of medical staff in schools.
That what is planned in France, for now.

~~~
grey-area
Sure that sounds sensible. There will be many variations on responses to this,
it’s too early to say which worked best.

------
djhworld
I was just in the US (San Francisco) for new employee orientation and they
sent us all home 1 day early because they feared something like this would
happen, especially after the Europe ban came into force.

What's amusing is after returning home, I've just found out the company has
basically put in WFH policy in most offices, so I'll be starting my new
job....from home haha

~~~
iso1210
Flights won't stop, there will still be UK citizens flying from the US to the
UK, and US citizens flying from the UK to the US. In the latter case they'll
have to self isolate.

~~~
namdnay
Both the US and EU are discussing allowing airlines to keep their airport
slots even if they don’t use them. In which case, airlines will just stop
flying, an aircraft is only profitable at >80% full

~~~
detaro
A few flights especially to hubs will probably remain, at prices to compensate
for the lower usage. But yes, not business as usual.

------
oneplane
Ah yes, because a virus will totally respond to some arbitrary line an old
dude draws on a map.

Maybe it doesn't do animal transmission (yet), but it's already everywhere...
Even it a 'ban' would help, selecting a subset of 'everyone' who already has
it doesn't seem like a strategy that would work in any way, shape or form.

